# GB show-jumpers' gold - I'm all emotional!!!



## madmav (6 August 2012)

I'm almost as old as Nick Skelton, so have watched hopefully so many times in Olympics, only to see them lose out. Bit like being an England football fan, I guess, we never quite deliver. But today, it was ridiculous. We won! I burst into tears as good old Peter Charles put in that clear round, having been a bit wobbly in last rounds.
They were truly wonderful. And what amazing horses. And those young riders, to hold their nerve in that arena. And Nick Skelton. And Big Star!! It's just all too much. And Andy Murray, and those rowers, and gymnasts, and cyclists, and..and...I'm not used to good old plucky, usually the loser, Britain, doing this.
And there's still the dressage, and the individuals. I need a gold medal for not fainting away with the excitement.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (6 August 2012)

I understand what you mean, it's great! The bleddy press have a lot to answer for, do you remember before the Olympics, oh the security won't work, we've only got half a medal and it's Day 3; the transport system will fall apart, etc, etc, etc


----------



## ladyt25 (6 August 2012)

Just got back from being there and watching it today - talk about tense!!!! That was blooming fantastic though, the atmosphere was AMAZING!!! So glad we were there to see them win gold after 60 years!!!!   Think I need bed now!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (6 August 2012)

I was there at Greenwich to see our SJ team take GOLD. Yay! Absolutely fantastic achievement 

So proud to be British and horsey  

I mean, it was fab to be at Greenwich when the Eventers took team SILVER; and now this!

Got to mention the Mexican wave that erupted round the stands - must've gone round the arena at least four times.....great fun, great cheers for our team and a proud rendition of our National Anthem 

Our team did us proud....but I'm especially chuffed for Nick Skelton, who has been around for....well, 'forever'.


----------



## pootleperkin (6 August 2012)

The press need to stop doomongering in general;  the glass is always half empty.

So proud of the brits today - did you see them on the telly just now - all still in breeches bar ben, and looking a little  worse for wear


----------



## HashRouge (6 August 2012)

I was there as well!!! Wasn't it wonderful?! I feel so lucky, because I only got my ticket a few days ago and it was the only thing I've been able to go and see! I can't believe that I was there on the day Team GB won gold! And to hear the national anthem sung in London...that was something special 

I also want to say that the atmosphere was wonderful, everyone was so friendly! I went on my own and by the end of the session felt like I was surrounded by friends, particularly the lovely Canadian lady who let me borrow her camera when mine ran out of battery and suggested we share our photos! She's already sent me a lovely one of the boys doing their lap of honour and tomorrow I shall send her the ones I took before my camera died. Truly wonderful day!


----------



## volatis (7 August 2012)

It was the most incredible day in British show jumping. Had to watch it on my phone as working away from the office this week, and I nearly hit the roof when Peter went clear. And don't forget we had a British bred horse on both the gold and bronze medal teams. Nick Skelton deserves multiple knighthoods after this. Pure class


----------



## DAHH (7 August 2012)

I was also lucky enough to be there! I took my Mum, who spent all of the medal ceremony in tears!!! I have to say though it was a very special day and one I will not forget in a hurry. To be at the Olympics in London and watch the British team take GOLD gives me goosebumps!


----------



## JCWHITE (7 August 2012)

ROYAL MAIL STAMPS are being issued with the team photo on!!


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2012)

Fabulous and again really pleased for all of them but particularly Nick.    Burnt the dinner watching a replay of it last night despite having watched it during the afternoon.   Incredibly emotional.


----------



## HashRouge (7 August 2012)

I'm still buzzing 
I took this photo of Nick going over the first - it's now my desktop background 






I still get chills when I remember the hush as Peter Charles approached the last, and the incredible roar of sound as he cleared it!


----------



## turkana (7 August 2012)

I don't usually like show jumping so I didn't ask my OH to record it but he  did anyway, I'm so pleased as it was amazing, one of the best things I've seen.
I also felt very emotional & had a tear in my eye when the last round was a clear one.
Nick Skelton made me smile when he jumped onto the podium far too early.


----------



## philamena (7 August 2012)

How sweet is this. It's Nick's son Dan on BBC Somerset radio this morning. I love how he says it's great Nick got what he wanted because 'all he's ever done is make sure we got what we wanted'. Proud son! 

(PS a.k.a. "My Pops was a bit squiffy on the telebox last night wasn't he?" Who can blame him?! Hee hee!) 

http://audioboo.fm/boos/911999-dan-s...t-his-dad-nick


----------

